# Relocating to Florida advice



## BG1000 (Oct 14, 2013)

My husband and I will be relocating to Florida at the end of the year. The move is driven by my husband's work - they are organising our visas and offering a considerable amount of support with the reloaction. 

We are keeping our home in the UK and intend to move back to the UK in 3-5 years' time when my husband moves in his next role. 

I am giving up a successful career to make this reloaction and anticipate trying to find work once we have settled into our new home/location, but recognise this may take time and potentially not even be possible give the current economic climate.

Does anyone have advice on areas to consider living in? My husband will be based in Fort Lauderdale and ideally wouldn't want more than 1hr commute. We intend to buy a house spending c$550K and ideally would like a house (rather than a bungalow). We are considering starting a family and so a community where we would find other new/young families would be good. My husband is a keen sailor so will want to stay close to the sea. 

We will be spending a week in Florida looking at potential locations in November and I would like to come prepared with some ideas, rather than just relying on the reloaction agent we have been allocated through my husband's employer. 

I am keen to hear any advice that the forum may have about moving to Florida. The role my husband has been offered is a good opportunity that we belive that we would be foolish to turn down. Disapointingly, reading the posts on this site few people seem to be very positive about Florida! What should I be mindful of to make the best of this move? What do people forget when relocating that I should be careful to remember?

Thank you in advance for any advice you can share.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

start the property seach here
Find Real Estate, Homes for Sale & Houses for Rent - realtor.com®

two storey fair less well in srorm that why the prefore is single story

diving licence are fairly easy to get.. get you Florids licence to avoid high premiums 
most policies are for only 6 months 
proprerty insurance is a nightmare in florida ..most of the big companies have bailed out
\ensure you get good medical coverage ...I was in hospital last week for 4 days 
full bill was $45k get dental insrance if you can
Open a bank account when you visit

presumably your hub is getting an L visa .. you can work with that one 

been in Florida 16 years ...freeezing today ..only 83f


----------

